# Backhoe for driveways?



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Looking for some input right now, with all the snow we are getting in Northern CT( over 4ft on the ground) and 2 more storms in the near future I am debating on buying a used backhoe loader to plow my residential accounts with. With all the snow both of my trucks are taking a beating, I mainly use my half ton for driveways but the truck has broken down 3 times in the last week due to the abuse of trying to move all this snow and nowhere to put it, my 3500 is horrible for driveways. I have been moving the bobcat around doing pushbacks as requested by the customer but that takes forever. I am thinking with a backhoe I can go from account to account during the storm and due pushbacks as I am there, all my accounts are in a tight route. Also I was planning on buying a mini excavator in the spring so instead i would buy the backhoe and try and get by with that for a year or two for landscaping work. Any input on using a backhoe on a driveway would be helpfull also how are they on hills? I am thinking i need to do something weather its buy a 3/4 truck or a machine to take some of the abuse off my current truck.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Backhoes have their place in snow removal but they can do a lot of damage in a hurry. If you are going to be back dragging driveways, try to keep the bucket off the driveway by an inch or two. The buckets can scratch driveways very easy.

Backhoes are very stable on hills but they feel very top heavy. As far as landscaping use, if the area is large enough to use a backhoe, I say go for it. I would recommend getting a thumb. You can build retaining walls, load trucks, fine grade, etc. If you can, try to find a quick attach loader. A set of forks are invaluable on a backhoe.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

this would be better imo.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I would bring in the backhoe for snow relocation only. Then bring the trucks back in for clean-up. Bill the backhoe time at a different rate.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1226961 said:


> this would be better imo.


That's the ultimate set-up. Nice!


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

thats a great little set up there. are you looking at a full size backhoe or a smaller one. you could even look at getting a small wheel loader they are really handy i would to get one of those just need to work up to it. the small loaders can even use the skiddy attachments.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

That is a really nice rig I would love something like that but cant really justify it.
I'm looking at like a Deere 310 size backhoe, the idea behind it being I can drive from account to account during a storm (instead of trailering my bobcat) so I don't have to beat up my pick up. Also the bobcat takes forever for push backs between storms and trailering is a pain.

I would also justify the backhoe because I can use it year round and hold off buying a mini excavator for right now.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

heres my $.02. my L48 backhoe is great for moving snow, but to get around and plow with it... it would be slow. also you'd need to be chained up. any ice under the tires while you're pushing and you ain't going nowhere. we plow 98% pavement and my customers would have a meltdown if I tore up the blacktop. 

that being said, I just bought a 6' blower for the back of it. going to test it out tomorrow.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a 310 b , I have used it on drives , it can slide a bit on slopes and hills , you just get use to it ,, havent used it too much this year . I just keep it around for the big snows , use the bobcat and trucks more often


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I don't think a backhoe would be a good choice for resi's. You'll end up breaking something with it. You need a heavier plow truck. Rent a backhoe for a couple day and do your push backs with it and then go back to plowing with the truck.


----------



## 3ipka (Oct 9, 2009)

Your best bet would be a John Deere 110 tlb
Summer you have a backhoe loader, with the option for more attachments since the machine has a 3 point hitch and pto once the hoe is removed. In the winter you have a loader, along with the option for back drag blades and snowblowers since the machine has a 3 point hitch (would be very useful for your application). Also the machine is fast enough where you can drive it from site to site, however light enough that you can tow it with a pick-up for longer distances. We have had ours for two years and and have absolutly nothing but good things to say about it


----------



## DeAdZoNe (Oct 28, 2006)

3ipka;1227510 said:


> Your best bet would be a John Deere 110 tlb
> Summer you have a backhoe loader, with the option for more attachments since the machine has a 3 point hitch and pto once the hoe is removed. In the winter you have a loader, along with the option for back drag blades and snowblowers since the machine has a 3 point hitch (would be very useful for your application). Also the machine is fast enough where you can drive it from site to site, however light enough that you can tow it with a pick-up for longer distances. We have had ours for two years and and have absolutly nothing but good things to say about it


I 2nd that, have the 110 tlb and thats what I use site to site on resi pushbacks.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

oldmankent;1227413 said:


> I don't think a backhoe would be a good choice for resi's. You'll end up breaking something with it. You need a heavier plow truck. Rent a backhoe for a couple day and do your push backs with it and then go back to plowing with the truck.


Agreed......I use trucks for push and pile only, in a high volume year (or small lot) I use the Case 580 SM to move piles when out of room, on sunny days and it's an extra to the account. The hoe is time consuming for clean up work, I wouldn't want to be doing small snowfalls or regular plowing with it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

gmcsierra1500;1227166 said:


> That is a really nice rig I would love something like that but cant really justify it.
> I'm looking at like a Deere 310 size backhoe, the idea behind it being I can drive from account to account during a storm (instead of trailering my bobcat) so I don't have to beat up my pick up. Also the bobcat takes forever for push backs between storms and trailering is a pain.
> 
> I would also justify the backhoe because I can use it year round and hold off buying a mini excavator for right now.


I hear you. Im trying to figure out something similar also. The problem is, the sides of the driveways are 6ft high and bigger and nowhere to put snow. Ive pushed back my drives once already and out of room again. The trucks are not cutting it anymore this year. Good luck finding a piece of equipment, ive been looking for weeks.. new, used, rental, etc....nothing or just junk. 
A 3pt snowblower is truly the only way to go now, but i cant justify spending $4k+ just to drive around my other tractor with no cab in the storm.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys for the input, I agree on a backhoe not being ideal for driveways, and i wouldn't use it on a normal 2-4in storm, but like 06HD boss said with he windrows on the sides being so tall a trucks almost worthless. I am thinking of a Backhoe for the larger storms, we have had alot of storms over 10in that I just cant keep up with with the truck. 

3ipka I agree on the 110 being a good option just even used they are very expensive and hard to find with a cab 

Boss I think a blower is the best way to go right now but cant justify buying a tractor and blower I cant justify the rest of the year.


----------



## GOOG (Jan 7, 2010)

*4x4*

You will like plowing with a backhoe. Visibility is much better. I highly recommend you get something with front wheel drive, there is a big difference. You will also want a cab. I'm a Cat guy, but there's nothing wrong with a 310 JD. Good luck. - Tom


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the pic i showed you is for sale for 20 grand, it has a bucket and a estate mower also


----------



## Dave N (Aug 26, 2010)

My .02 cents says a backhoe will work fine for moving snow, but trying to plow with a bucket is challenging. I'd try to find a plow for the machine or leave the plowing to the trucks

I know where I am, right above new haven, the police have taken a very negative standpoint to unregistered machines on the road. Registering a backhoe won't be too bad, but I'm pretty sure you'll get hit with some taxes on the machine after you register it


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Hire a bunch of Mexicans with 2 stage blowers.....Jk


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

With this baby,you only need 1 American.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=93022&stc=1&d=1296924952


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Why not go with something like deere's 4000 or 5000 series?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

gmcsierra1500;1226716 said:


> Looking for some input right now, with all the snow we are getting in Northern CT( over 4ft on the ground) and 2 more storms in the near future I am debating on buying a used backhoe loader to plow my residential accounts with. With all the snow both of my trucks are taking a beating, I mainly use my half ton for driveways but the truck has broken down 3 times in the last week due to the abuse of trying to move all this snow and nowhere to put it, my 3500 is horrible for driveways. I have been moving the bobcat around doing pushbacks as requested by the customer but that takes forever. I am thinking with a backhoe I can go from account to account during the storm and due pushbacks as I am there, all my accounts are in a tight route. Also I was planning on buying a mini excavator in the spring so instead i would buy the backhoe and try and get by with that for a year or two for landscaping work. Any input on using a backhoe on a driveway would be helpfull also how are they on hills? I am thinking i need to do something weather its buy a 3/4 truck or a machine to take some of the abuse off my current truck.


I was just out in my backhoe pushing back snow at the ends of three driveways due to the lack of the town doing snow removal in this part of town, and the DOT hasn't had time to bench the snowbanks back, and a truck was having a hard time with a driveway, so I did a couple more just to check. I have used it for driveways, and it works okay. I don't use a plow on it. I won't drive it without tire chains in the winter. Has chains on all winter long.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

qualitycut;1230373 said:


> Hire a bunch of Mexicans with 2 stage blowers.....Jk


give them shovels


----------

